# Need prop advice 50 Yamaha 2 stk



## markp1958 (Jan 11, 2021)

Got a tiller model for my 16' Flatbottom standard beam stumpknocker. I want to go SS 4 blade but still hoping for decent top end. Anyone know where I should start? Existing aluminum prop seems to be way undersized. Any real world knowledge on this engine would be great.


----------

